# Logging fatality



## turnkey4099 (Jul 4, 2006)

Spokesman Review, Spokane Wa 07/04/06

Log slips from loader, killing Rathdrum man

A 36 year old Rathdrum man was killed Monday after being struck in the head by a log on a job site, according to Kootenai Co Sheriff's officials.

Gregory T. Stensland was working on a logging operation above Bull Run, about eight miles form the Coeur d'Alene River in eastern Kootenai Co when a 60 foot log slipped from the grip of the loader and struck him in the head.

Initial investigation indicates that Stensland, who apparently had his back to the loader, was wearing a hard hat, which was knocked off when the log slipped and fell.

Workers at the site attempted CPR and transported him down the mountain, but he was pronounced dead at the scene by EMTs who met them there.

-----------------

Harry K


----------

